# Rod and Reel Combo



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I am selling a Ocean Master OMSU-4B 6'0" 50-80LB Line X-HVY Action E13 Rod and Penn SQL40LD Left Hand Squall Lever Drag Reel. Reel has about 500yds of 100lb test Power Pro, but is not tight on the reel. I used the reel twice off a pier, but never caught anything with it. 
$225 for the combo

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-sql40ldlh-squall-lever-drag-reel.html

Better pictures of rod:
http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/offshore-angler-ocean-master-stand-up-rod-omsu-model


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

View attachment 42562
View attachment 42570
View attachment 42578
View attachment 42586


----------

